# Suche nach einer WaKü



## ReneKrueger (6. Oktober 2014)

*Suche nach einer WaKü*

Hallo zusammen,
Kann einer mal bitte so nett sein und mir eine halbwegs brauchbare WaKü zusammen zu stellen wäre sehr nett.
Auf was muss man bei dem kauf und Verbau von Radiatoren Pumpen Schläuchen und Ausgleichsbehältern achten bzw ist ein Ausgleichsbehältern überhaupt immer nötig?
Sind Wassergekühlte Festplatten und Rambänke nötig?
Passen sollte alles in mein Cooler Master HAF 935

Mit freundlichen und dankenden Grüßen

Rene Krüger


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche nach einer WaKü*

Der Link ist eher was für dich, lies dich mal ein : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html
PS: Für erweiterbare also zusammengestellte WaKü's bist du im falschen Unterforum.


----------



## ReneKrueger (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche nach einer WaKü*

Tut mir leid werde ich sofort in das richtige Unterforum packen!


----------

